# Remove Insert Quote Pop-up



## airisom2

We don't really need to be confirmed twice that we want to insert multiple quotes. Just clicking the quote button on a post, and then clicking insert quote at the bottom is enough. If we could have a box in settings that could allow us to turn it off, that'd be nice.


----------

